# Help with Bread recipes



## RMS (Dec 2, 2005)

I heard it from a dependable elf that I am getting a bread making machine for Christmas.
So...I'm on the lookout for some good bread recipes.

Anyone have an easy one I can start with?

I'd also be interested in knowing your favorite, even if it isn't too easy.  I'll learn! 
Thank You!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 2, 2005)

RMS, if you do a search in this forum for bread machine recipes, you'll find a lot! I'm sure you'll get a lot posted here too.


----------



## licia (Dec 2, 2005)

A recipe book will come with your machine so you may want to try some of those before you venture too far into other recipes.  They also have a section that tells what may have been the problem if your bread doesn't turn out right. I've made very good bread in mine and I've made some we rushed thru or used for crumbs, croutons, or stuffing. Good luck with yours!


----------



## GrillMaster81 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Banana Bread*

I got this from www.CookingSpot.com is is a great resource.

This is a great recipe to make if you have overly ripe bananas that you might not eat, this way they don't go to waste.

*Servings:* *Preparation time:* *Cooking time:*
6 20 Minutes 1 Hour 

*INGREDIENTS:*

3/4 cup(s) , Sugar
2 tablespoon(s) , Butter
1 large , Egg
3 medium , Bananas Very Ripe and Mashed
2 cup(s) , Flour
1 teaspoon(s) , Salt
1 teaspoon(s) , Baking Soda
1 teaspoon(s) , Baking Powder
*Instructions:*Cream sugar & margarine. Add ripe bananas & egg. Sift together flour, salt, baking powder, & soda. Add to Banana mixture & mix well. Pour into a greased & floured loaf pan. Bake at 350° for 1 hour.


----------



## RMS (Dec 2, 2005)

Thank you for the recipes and help.
I've never used one before but am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

hi rms,

here's a link to the breadman bread machine beginner recipes that i posted a while back: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/breadman-bread-machine-recipe-4390.html

hope this helps.


----------



## RMS (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks so much Bucky!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

no prob rms. my faves are the honey banana whole wheat ( i added a lot of extra honey  ), and the whole wheat zucchini herb bread.


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sucker for Dark Pumpernickel*

Using information from www.megaheart.com/askdon.html#nusalt I taylored this recipe and it tasted excellent. This recipe is from "The Bread Machine Cookbook", by Donna German.

Dark Pumpernickel

Water 1 1/4 C 
Vegetable Oil 2 - 2 1/2 Tbs (I am guessing less can be added)
Molasses 1/4 C , I put in about 1 /2 C

Unsweetened Cocoa 2 Tbs
Brown Sugar 1 1/2 Tbs 
Instant Coffee 1 1/2 tsp , 
Salt 1 tsp 
Caraway seeds 1 Tbs 
Rye flour 1 C
Whole Wheat Flour 1 C
Bread Flour 2 C
Yeast 2 tsp

ADDITIONS TO:

Vital Wheat Glutten 
Website says to add in Tbs, but package says to add 1 tsp per cup white flour and 1 1/2 tsp per cup wheat. I added 4 tsp.

Vinegar 
This is used as a presearver. I had garlic balsmatic vinegar and put in 1 Tbs.

I left out the salt.


This bread does not last very long (the smell alone will bring people knocking on your door), hide it if you want it all for yourself 

Michael


----------



## RMS (Dec 3, 2005)

Can't wait to get my machine so I can try all these great recipes out!


----------

